# (curiosidade) Como conheceram o gentoo?

## GothicKnight

Ora aqui está uma pergunta que vos faço a todos... Onde conheceram esta bela distribuição?

Eu pessoalmente tive a feliz sorte de estar sentado no sitio certo na altura certa na MCP bem ao lado de dois utilizador assiduos de gentoo neste ano na MCP e desde ai ja contagiei um grupo consideravel de pessoas no meu instituto (Instituto Politecnico da Guarda) que simplesmente adoraram a distribuição. De momento estou a tentar falar com professores de engenharia de informatica para a instrução de linux na cadeira de sistemas operativos e assim parece que vai ser  :Very Happy: 

 As questões que vos propunha eram...

 1ª - Como o conheceram?

 2ª - 1ª impressão!

 3ª - À quanto tempo usam?

----------

## pilla

Eu estava insatisfeito com os pacotes RPM do Red Hat e da Conectiva, era um inferno fazer certos upgrades. Às vezes, ficava mais fácil reinstalar a máquina com uma versão mais atual. O Debian tinha pacotes muito antigos, e não gosto muito dos scripts de gerenciamento deles.

Dai vi o Gentoo (uns 2 anos atrás) e resolvi instalar no meu laptop recém-comprado. Depois disso, não voltei mais atrás.

----------

## meetra

um amigo meu falou-me do gentoo no irc quando anda pela versão 1.2 mas só decidi usar-lo na versão 1.4rc1 quando o HumpBack e mais alguns vieram ah PCT (Porto Cidade Tecnológica) e ajudaram/mostraram como instalar.  :Smile: 

----------

## Mythos

isso é daquelas coisas que, sinceramente não me lembro.

Amigos, Forums, mailing lists etc etc etc ... deve ter sido por ai

----------

## r3pek

bem, eu conheci o gentoo no IRC. depois disso, WWW.

desde k uso, há coisa de um ano e pouco, k nao kero outra coisa =)

----------

## pilla

Pelo que lembro, eu iniciei com o Gentoo 1.2, ainda com os kernels 2.4 e gcc 2.95...

----------

## RoadRunner

A culpa foi do Humpback =) falou-me do portage e a coisa pareceu interessante, na altura era um utilizador de Debian. ainda me lembro de estarmos a criar um club de unix lá na faculdade e eu estar no meio de pessoal a dizer que ia experimentar aquela coisa chamada Gentoo, maior parte deles não conhecer ou começarem a brincar. Pois desde aí nunca mais usei outra...

Na altura era a 1.2 e uso desde Junho de 2002

----------

## fernandotcl

Eu conheci o Gentoo quando eu usava o Slackware. Eu gostava da distro, mas estava tudo muito fácil e eu queria aprender. Era na época do 1.4. Eu conheci acho que pelo linux.org, quando procurava uma distro. Tinha em mente Debian ou Gentoo, mas não simpatizei com o Debian, então instalei Gentoo. Na terceira tentativa consegui instalar.

Bom, antes de conhecer o Gentoo o que realmente me assustava era ter lido depoimentos de instalações que demoravam um absurdo, como 1 ou 2 meses em hardware antigo. Eu faço dual-boot até hoje, num PC que precisa ter Windows por outros usuários, então isso realmente quase me fez desistir. Depois de instalar eu me senti no paraíso, realmente foi tudo muito bom, e a comunidade ajudou muito.

Eu usei Gentoo desde dezembro do ano passado até o começo do semestre passado, não sei precisar quando, mas talvez fevereiro ou março. Daí já foram umas 10 instalações, porque tentava uma nova distro e reinstalava o Gentoo depois de me desapontar. Fiquei indo e voltando pro Gentoo até junho, quando migrei para o Gobo Linux e lá fiquei até o final de julho, pelo VMware, porque a distro estava em sua quarta ou quinta versão, extremamente instável, e eu estava realmente "testando" ela, instalando novo software. aplicando patches, etc. Acho que nos últimos dias de julho ou nos primeiros de agosto instalei Gentoo pela última vez, e de lá até anteontem, quando migrei pro Debian.

----------

## AngusYoung

Não lembro direito como conheci, mas acho que foi numa lista de email. Porém, na época ainda não tinha banda larga e tive que esperar mais alguns meses para instalar o Gentoo. Já deve fazer quase uns 2 anos.

[edit]

Primeira impressão foi algo do tipo "wow, essa distribuição é fantástica".

[/edit]

----------

## xef

Eu conheci o gentoo por "ouvir" falar dele no irc, etc. Durante uns tempos tive apenas curiusidade mas achei que era complicado pra mim instalar tudo à mão. Nessa altura eu usava mandrake, mas comecei a sentir-me limitado, quando tentava instalar um novo programa ou actualizar alguma coisa era um castigo por causa dos rpms e das dependencias.

Resolvi então experimentar gentoo, a partir do mandrake criei uma partição, instalei o stage e fui seguindo a instalação normalmente.

Esta primeira instalação foi demorada, acompanhada de muitas leituras do manual, mas valeu a pena. No final aprendi muito sobre linux, comecei a ver este sistema operativo de outra forma e a compreende-lo muito melhor. Mas esta instalação não estava perfeita, ficou muito lenta, resolvi então recomeçar tudo. No final desta segunda ficou como eu queria, rápido e muito versátil, apesar das dificuldades na instalação, gentoo é muito facil de manter actualizado graças ao portage.

Isto foi por volta de Janeiro de 2003 e nunca mais utilizei outra distribuiçã, nem tive curiosidade em experimentar, tenho uma distribuição de que gosto, com tudo o que quero.

Entretanto fiz o meu projecto de bacharelato, usando gentoo como base, que me facilitou muito a vida por causa dos pormenores em que podemos mecher e tambem pelo que aprendi com esta distribuição.

Recomengo gentoo principalmente para quem gostar de aprender  :Smile: 

----------

## To

Eu sempre fui utilizador da Rehat durante muitos anos. Tive um discussão das grandes com o darktux. Por ter ficado lixado, resolvi sozinho instalar o gentoo, notei logo melhorias, e para quem quer aprender é 5 estrelas. Continuo a achar que o sistema portage ainda percisa de andar muito, mas o caminho é para lá.

Tó

----------

## Operador Nabla

Eu conheci a Gentoo através da extinta Revista do Linux, publicada pela Conectiva (foi a penúltima edição, se não me engano; ela trazia a versão 1.4). Até então, de todas as distribuições que eu havia experimentado, só havia me dado bem mesmo com a Debian e suas derivadas, como a Kurumin, haja vista a quantidade de pacotes disponíveis para esta distribuição.

Confesso que fui fisgado pela filosofia do Portage de facilitar (para não dizer "viabilizar") a instalação dos pacotes diretamente do código-fonte, quando aplicável, pois já estava farto dos obstáculos que eu encontrava com gerenciadores de pacotes binários, como RPM e DEB.

Desde então, as únicas distribuições que eu mantenho instaladas no meu HD são a Gentoo e a recente GoboLinux (que traz uma filosofia compatível com a do Portage para a instalação de pacotes). Diga-se de passagem, eu também conheci a GoboLinux através da Revista do Linux, na sua última edição, um mês depois de eu conhecer a Gentoo.

Que falta a Revista do Linux vai me fazer...  :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## nafre

1- Um colega me aprensentou o SO, mas so que ele não conseguiu instalar, aii sobrou este desafio pra mim que dps de dois dias com pc ligado coloquei ele pra rodar ocupando poiuco mais de 400mb

2- Fiquei impressionado com a otimização que ficou no sistema, ainda mais depois que enxeguei o kernel, compilando na mão.

3- Tem dois anos que conheco o gentoo  :Smile: 

Pouco tempo neh!

4 - OBJETIVO

Estou estudando para ajudar no desenvolvimento do gentoo ou ate mesmo do kernel linux quem sabe um dia...

abracos

----------

## Demoniac_LL

Eu era um utilizador do SuSE e do RedHat mas mais do SuSE ainda me lembro em 1998/1999 eu a brincar com o SuSE 6.4 e dps o qt me senti maravilhado com o 7.2 hehehe dps um amigo meu que tinha entrado no IST falou-me de gentoo e que os amigos dele idolatravam aquilo e instalei o 1.4rc3 no meu portátil (já praticamente extinto   :Crying or Very sad:  ) dps perdi a conta com a netcabo   :Evil or Very Mad:  passado uns anos comprei este novo pc...este mega pc hehehe...e tenho o 2004.2 a bombar

----------

## domus-br

eu ja ouvia muitos comentarios no Linux in brasil  www.linux.trix.net

até que um dia, pesquisando o google, cai no site do www.gentoobr.org  la comecei a ler os artigos, acompanhar os news, imprimi lá o passa-a-passo de  instalaçao, e algunas dias depois eu iria instalar o gentoo, foi um desafio e tanto, até que seguindo a receita do angus nao tive erro, na epoca tinha baixado a iso 1.4 Rc4,  foi como se tivesse escalado uma montanha e lá em cima tivesse recebido um tremenda recompensa, valeu a dificuldade e ate hj continua valendo, depois do gentoo nunca mais mudei de distro, de acordo co m meus logs que sao mais precisos que minha memoria, a instalaçao se deu como concluida no dia 21 de maio de 2003 e esta ate hj funcionando muito bem, ate posto aqui no forum por ele nesse momento, sei que minha instalaçao nao chega perto de alguns que devem ter pelo forum, apenas estou bem contente com o gentoo, espero que ele nao venha tomar rumos obscuros ou tendenciosos como algumas distribuidoras de linux vem fazendo

é isso

abraços

----------

## hobbit

a primeira vez que ouvi falar no gentoo, foi um colega meu da faculdade que tinha instalado isso no portátil dele.

até então tinha usado outras distribuições, principalmente o Red Hat e Mandrake.

isso foi no ano passado.

mas por falta de paciência, nunca cheguei a instalar para mim.

finalmente à cerca de 1 semana decidi que já tinha adiado demais.

arregacei as mangas, imprimi o manual de instalação, saquei o Live CD, e comecei.

a 1ª instalação ficou logo a funcionar, mas não estava optimizada mesmo como eu qeuria.

por isso, comecei de novo e estou bastante satisfeito com o que tenho agora.

quanto a mudar para outra, só tenho algo a dizer:

em equipa que ganha, não se mexe.

----------

## gmichels

1) ouvi um cara falando a respeito num forum que eu costumava acessar (hardmob)

2) amor a 1a vista  :Very Happy: 

3) desde junho/2003

Foi no gentoo que eu fiz a minha completa conversao ao linux, antes era so instalar e nunca usar. Em casa ainda tenho windows xp pra fazer alguns dvds, mas o notebook so viu windows na fabrica  :Smile: 

----------

## anunakin

Eu usava o:

0 - Nem lembro

0.5 - O Debian dava paw

1 - 1998/99 Conectiva 3 e 4 então saiu o 5 e devido ao monte de bixeira 

0.5 - O Debian dava paw

2 - 1999/2000 usando Mandrake entaum faliu

0.5 - O Debian dava paw

3 - Fui pro REDHAT entaum o negócio fedeu, digo surgio o Fedora...

0.5 - O Debian dava paw

4 - Usei um tempo o SuSE o qual dentro as distros fechadas é a melhor sem duvidas, mas é fechada dai fui 

0.5 - O Debian dava paw

4 - pro Slackware... mas achei a turma muito metida a sabixona... e extremamente egocentricos a começar pelo cabeça do Patrick, entaum fiquei procurando por algo livre, bom, pratico, porreta, robusto, e num belo dia, bom Eu sempre usava pacotes compilados por Eu, desde o Conectiva 4 lá atras, porém sempre coisas como Apache, php, etc.. .coisas pequenas, isso voltando, um belo dia resolvi compilar o KDE, e batata soh bixeira no Slack, e fui pesquisar no Google o que poderia fazer e voila.. lá estava o Gentoo.... e pronto desde entaum soh alegria e um grande entusiasmo com o Portage!

 :Shocked:   :Wink: 

----------

## mamsbrl

Não me lembro aonde eu encontrei o gentoo, acho que foi no distrowatch.org. Eu estava usando o sorcerer linux e gostava da ideia de baixar o código fonte e compilar o programa para a máquina, não estava satisfeito com a implementacão do sorcerer e estava procurando outra distro. Quando vi o gentoo eu adorei, pois o portage é bem melhor que o sorcerer tinha implementado.

Naquela época era o gentoo 1.1a para i868 - ainda tenho o CD. Acho que vou vender no ebay   :Laughing: 

----------

## PT_LAmb

Conheci o gentoo através de um amigo meu do IRC. Na altura utilizava o Slackware que me tinha sido aconselhado pelo mesmo amigo e como ele fartou-se de falar bem do gentoo, resolvi experimentar.

Resultado, tive um AMD K6-2 300Mhz instalado desde Abril de 2002 até à uns meses atrás quando a motherboard se avariou. Instalei o Gentoo apenas uma vez com o LiveCD 1.1a e durante +/- 2 anos tive-o sempre actualizado.

Penso que nunca mais vou conseguir voltar a uma distribuição de pacotes binários.

Ricardo

----------

## Naughty-Boy

Um conhecido meu do NS(um mod de HL) usava o Gentoo, mal fazia 4 meses que eu tinha visto pela 1a vez o Linux(1a vez até nao, porque a uns,muitos, anos atras, um amigo meu instalo o RedHat no PC dele,ate agente que nao sabia ingles direito aprender a instalar "aquilo") e tava em busca de um distro interessante pra eu aprender, tentei o kurumin, mandrake, suse, debian(nao deu muito certo a instalacao, entendia muito pouco de Linux) e fedora, depois resolvi tenta o Gentoo. Haja forca de vontade, acho que foi na 3a ou quarta tentativa que consegui fazer tudo certo(descobrir que apertando ctrl+alt+f2 eu podia navegar em modo texto enquanto instalava foi um grande avanco pra mim  :Rolling Eyes: ). Não faz nem um ano que comecei a usar o Linux, mas com o Gentoo aprendi muito, e pretendo continuar assim, aprendendo.

----------

## hiffy

Apos uns belos meses de experimentacao com o Fedora, decidi num belo dia inoportuno que o RPM era uma chatice e que eu precisava de uma distro nova e, ja agora, de refazer o meu sistema de maneira a que o Linux fosse o SO principal e o Windows o 'bicho da esperimentacao'. 

Uma colega minha ja vinha a cantar os louvores do Gentoo ha algum tempo, pelo que gravei o CD e fui a experimentacao.

4 tentativas de Gentoo mais tarde e dois dias depois (sou fraco, so instalei o stage 3), tinha eu o sistema instalado.

Nao antes de ter perdido a lucidez, mas isso e outra estoria.

----------

## coffeeman

1ª - Como o conheceram?

Artigo da Slashdot

2ª - 1ª impressão!

Qual customizavel ela eh...

3ª - À quanto tempo usam?

2 anos...

----------

